# اسماء الجناه الحقيقيون



## BITAR (10 يناير 2010)

*1 – حسني مبارك الوظيفة رئيس جمهورية التهمة : التخاذل عن أداء مهام وظائفه التي أقسم أن يؤديها بالدفاع عن كل ما يمس بأمن و سلامة مصر و مواطنيها*
*2- وزراء الداخلية بدءاً من النبوي إسماعيل و حتي العادلي ( بإستثناء احمد رشدي) التهمة : التواطئ غير المباشر غالباً و المباشر أحياناً في إذلال الأقباط و ظهرت جرائمهم في صور شتي كما يلي*​


*- تشجيع المتطرفين علي إختطاف البنات المسيحيات و حمايتهم من تطبيق القانون عليهم و الضغط علي هؤلاء البنات و أسلمتهن بالتهديد داخل أقسام الشرطة فتتحول أقسام الشرطة إلي مراكز مقنعة للدعوة الإسلامية.*​



*- تعيين حراسات علي الكنائس للتلصص و التنصت غير القانوني و زرع أجهزة تنصت و زرع متلصصين علي الكهنة و الخدام المعروفين بنشاطهم الكنسي و تدبير المكائد و التهم لهم.*​



*- إستغلال مناصبهم في منع بناء الكنائس و ترميمها و إذا ما إرتأوا السماح لهم بعد طول إذلال و تعذيب بالقيام بأعمال البناء فيكون ذلك بعد فرض إتاوة علي الكنائس تأخذها الرتب الكبيرة في صورة هدايا و معايدات .*​



*- إستغلال مناصبهم في رفض تقييد محاضر ضد المعتدين المتطرفين في معظم أحوال الإعتداءات و إذا ظهرت القضية للرأي العام فيقومون بإفساد المحاضر التي في حوزتهم بتغيير الأحراز أو الإضافة أو الحذف مما يبطل الأدلة و تحكم المحكمة بموجبها بالبراءة للقتلة.*​



*- إستغلال مناصبهم في تمهيد و إعطاء الضوء الأخضر المشجع علي قيام هجمات من المتطرفين بموافقة ضمنية من الأمن و إلا فلماذا لم يمنع الأمن حادثة طائفية واحدة؟*​



*- إساءة التخاطب و التعامل مع الرئاسات الكنسية أي الأساقفة داخل الغرف المغلقة و تهديدهم بإيقاف جميع الإنشاءات ( لو وجدت) .و ذلك من مديري الأمن في المحافظات الآتية ( المنيا- بني سويف- الأقصر-قنا)*​



*- ملاحقة أقباط المدونات مما يتعارض مع ميثاق الحرية العالمي.*​



*- تعمد تبديل بيانات الأقباط بتسجيلها علي أنهم مسلمون و تعذيبهم في سبيل إعادة تصحيح البيانات.*​



*- رفض منح المتنصرين هوية تثبت ديانتهم خلافاً للدستور.*​



*- تعطيل إجراءات كثيرة من تسجيل أراضي و محاضر إثبات و أمور قانونية شتي و ذلك بإبتداع قضايا تبتكرها وزارة الداخلية لزوم تعطيل سير إنجاز مهام عملها ما دامت لصلح كنيسة أو دير أو هيئة قبطية.*​



*- القبض علي مسيحين أبرياء عند كل حادثة طائفية و ذلك لمساومة الكنيسة بهم للتنازل عن حقوقها.*​



*- تعذيب الأقباط داخل أقسام الشرطة و هذا ما حدث في ( قسم العياط- قسم بولاق الدكرور- قسم العمرانية- قسم 6 أكتوبر – أقسام و مراكز الشرطة في دار السلام و الكشح- ديروط- المنيا -)*​



*- في نجع حمادي : معاملة المطالبين بجثث ذويهم الشهداء معاملة سيئة و التصدي لهم بالعنف دون مراعاة لمشاعرهم المكلومة. و تعمدهم إستفزاز الأقباط للقبض علي بعضهم للعب علي وتر المساومة من جديد.*​



*- عدم القيام بوظائفهم في حماية ممتلكات الأقباط في ديروط و نجع حمادي و المنيا و تهاونهم في القبض علي من يرتكبون جرائم نهب ممتلكات الأقباط.*​



*3- وزراء التعليم :*​



*التهم : تعمدوا زرع أفكار التطرف و عدم المساواة من خلال مناهج مغرضة يندس فيها التطرف مثل السم و يربي أجيالاً تحصد منها أقباط مصر الآن كل صنوف الظلم.*​



*بالإضافة إلي سكوتهم عن ممارسات تعصبية فاسدة من وكلاء مديريات و مديري مدارس و نظار و مدرسين متطرفين لا يخفون غلهم ضد كل ما هو مسيحي.*​



*علاوة علي تجاهل الشخصيات القبطية و تاريخ الأقباط في مصر. *
​



*4- وزراء العدل :*​



*التهم : تجاهلوا أبسط قواعد العدل و هو القصاص علي المعتدين و تواطئ فاضح مسكوت عليه من قضاة صاروا أدوات إضافية في سجل التطرف*​



*يزيد علي ذلك قضاة يحكمون لصالح المتطرفين و ضد المستنيرين و المثقفين في رسالة واضحة من القضاء أنه صار في صف المتطرفين .*​



*الإضافة إلي تجاهل النصوص القانونية و احكم بموجب النصوص الشرعية الإسلامية كأنما لا يوجد في هذا البلد سوي المسلمون. *
​



*5- وزراء الإعلام :*​



*التهم : إفساح ساحة الإعلام لفقهاء القتل و التخريب بدءاً من الشعراوي مروراً بدكاترة الظلام وصولاً للقرضاوي و خالد الجندي . يكونون قد مونوا المتطرفين بغذاء الكراهية و رفض الآخر مما ترتب عليه خلق جيل مغسول الدماغ لا يفكر سوي في الجهاد ضد كل ما هو غير مسلم داخلياً و خارجياً. *
​



*6- رؤساء صحف :*​



*الأهرام والأخبار و المصري اليوم و اليوم السابع و كل جريدة سمحت لأشباه الصحفيين أن يتجرأوا علي شركاء الوطن الأقباط و أن يسخروا منهم و من عقيدتهم و يلقون عليهم باللائمة عند كل حادث تطرف بينما هم الضحايا و ليس الجناة. *
​



*7- رؤساء الجامعات :*​



*الذين ثبت تواطئهم في تعمد تجاهل أحقية كثير من الأقباط عند تعيين معيدين بالكليات التي يرأسونها.. *
​



*8 – ضباط بالقوات المسلحة :*​



*يقومون بإذلال أقباط تحت رئاستهم و تعمد تعطيل حقوقهم في التساوي مع غيرهم في نفس المكان. و الهجوم علي الأديرة و تحطيمها بحجة أنها أراضي عسكرية و هم كاذبون.فتكون قضية إستغلال قوة في غير محلها و يكون إستخدام السلاح في هذه المواقف جريمة عسكرية و لا سيما أنها كانت ضد رهبان و ليس جيش العدو .*​



*9-جامعة الأزهر و معاهدها الأزهرية و وزارة الأوقاف الإسلامية:*​



*التي تغذي فكر التطرف بكل وضوح في مناهجها و تتعهد بتوريد أجيالاً مخربة لمستقبل مصر.*​



*علاوة علي نهبها أوقاف قبطية و إستغلال ميزانية الدولة في تمويلها مع منع الأقباط الذين يمولون هذه الميزانية من الإنتفاع بأي من هذه المباني أو الخدمات أو مشاركة المستفيدين منها مما يهدر مبدأ العدالة في الخدمات و التساوي أمام القانون و يجعل كل هذه الإنتفاعات غير دستورية ..و نوعاً من النهب غير المباشر لأملاك الأقباط.*​



*10- كل من ساهم بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر في الحصار الإقتصادي للأقباط في أرزاقهم و مشروعاتهم كما أوردناها في مقالة أسعد أقلية في العالم .*​



*11- المخططين و المحرضين و المنفذين لكل الجرائم التي دفنت دون حسم في السابق و للجريمة البشعة في نجع حمادي . *
​



*هؤلاء هم القاعدة من المحرضين و المخططين القاعدة التي ينطلق من عندها التطرف مستخدماً المجرمين و المدعين الخلل العقلي أو النشء الذي يربونه منذ حداثته علي كراهية و نبذ الآخر . هؤلاء هم رؤوس العصابة التي تقتل كل يوم آلافاً من المسيحيين ...في أرزاقهم و دراستهم و علمهم و أملاكهم و أشخاصهم.*​



*هؤلاء هم الذين يصوبون سهامهم السامة إلي صدر و عقل و نفسية كل مسيحي فبقتلونه مراراً و تكراراً كل يوم.*​



*هؤلاء رؤوس الأفعي التي تنفث سمومها في عقول الأجيال من المسلمين لتغسل أدمغتهم من الحياة كلها و لا تبق في ذاكرتهم سوي كراهية لشركاءهم في الوطن. *
​



*هذا الحدث الجلل ينبغي إستغلال ما تولد عنه من طاقة غضب نافع في كل الإتجاهات.*​



*مع مطالبتنا بفتح ملف جريمة الكشح من جديد .حيث أن أحداثاً جديدة إستجدت يمكن أن تكون مبرراً قانونياً لفتح القضية من جديد .*​



*و هو وجود شبهة إستئجار مجرمين و مسجلين خطر لقتل أقباط الكشح علي غرار أقباط نجع حمادي . فمن يفتح الملف من جديد .*​



*طالبوا بفتح كل الملفات في كل الجهات...يا كل منظمات حقوق الإنسان لو لم تتواجدوا اليوم فلا داع لأن نسمع عنكم أو للإدعاء بأنكم منظمات و بأنكم مهتمين بحقوق الإنسان..*​



*اليوم يومكم ..لو أردتم تعويض إحباطات قديمة فها الفرصة قد حانت لكي تثبتوا غيرتكم علي شريحة غالية من سكان مصر.صنعوا لها تاريخاً و لا زالوا يشرفون مصر أينما كانوا..يا كل مسلمي مصر الشرفاء الصامتين أما آن الأوان أن تفعلوا شيئاً غير الصمت ؟ هل تسكتون أيها المستنيرون ؟ هل تخافون أن تعلنوا أنكم ضد القهر و الظلم و الفساد ؟ أما آن الآوان كي تفعلون شيئاً.*​



*اليوم يومكم يا منظمات الأقباط ...فالقلوب في حريق . و دماء الشهداء أشعل العالم غضباً . فالعالم يصدقكم اليوم ...فماذا أنتم صانعون ؟ و ماذا بعد المظاهرات و الإحتجاجات و الوقفات.؟ هل من مزيد؟ هل من تحرك واع سياسي و حقوقي دولي؟ هل من تبني لمهة واضحة ؟ أن يصبح للأقباط حق الأقليات المنصوص عليه في ميثاق الأمم المتحدة؟ من يطالب لهم بتعويضات عما يلاقونه من تعسف و ظلم و إعتداءات؟ هل من يتبني رفع قضية ضد هؤلاء المجرمين الحقيقين و جرجرتهم أمام المحكمة الجنائية الدولية؟ و محكمة العدل الدولية؟*​



*هل من يتخطي حاجز المظاهرات و يتغلغل في دهاليز صانعي القرارات الدولية مدفوعاً بدفء دماء الشهداء الذي لم يبرد؟*​



*من يقف منكم و يقول هنئذا يا رب فإرسلني .. و الرب سينجح طريقه.*​



*من يقف و يهتف أنه سائر في طريق العظماء شوقي كراس و الأب عدلي أبادير من يقول أنا هنا صوتاً للحق في كل المحافل الدولية ؟*​



*من تمسه جمرة من فوق المذبح فيشتعل غيرة علي بني شعبه؟*​



*من يريد أن يكون تاريخاً لأقباط مصر و صانعاً لإنجازات مفقودة؟*​



*من يتقد ألماً إيجابياً يتخطي بالفعل حواجز الكلام .*​



*قائمة المجرمين حاضرة و لكن قائمة الذين يدعون عليهم لا زالت غائبة عن الفعل. فمن يكتب أسمه في قائمة الفاعلين.*​



*لن يمت الأبطال هباءاً .. و لن يضيع دمهم هدراً .. فمن يحمل في قلبه عبء رد الجميل لهم.. هم أيقظوننا فهل حقاً نستيقظ؟*​



*لقد صاروا صرخة ملأت العالم و هي تساند كل من يتقدم و يضع يده علي المحراث فلا ينظر للوراء.. من يضع يده علي المحراث؟*​



*نتوسل إلي الله الذي قبل أحلي شبابنا وديعة عنده أن يستنهض الكل لعمل عظيم بحجم عظمة شهداء نجع حمادي .*​


*نقلا عن الاقباط الاحرار*​


----------



## طحبوش (10 يناير 2010)

100 % ...


----------



## DODY2010 (10 يناير 2010)

كل حرف صحيح بس الهنا اقوي


----------



## coptic hero (10 يناير 2010)

*الى متى يا رب تنسانا الى متى يحتجب وجهك عنا*


----------



## بنت كلوج (10 يناير 2010)

1000000%صح
صحيح جدا وواقع ملموس لايجب المجاملة فيه
شكراااااا اخى بيتر لنقل هذا الكلام
ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك​


----------



## بنت كلوج (10 يناير 2010)

نسيت ان اضيف الى الوزير احمد رشدى وذكى بدر واذكر يوم اقالته كان فرحا عند المسلمين


----------



## marcelino (10 يناير 2010)

*نتوسل إلي الله الذي قبل أحلي شبابنا وديعة عنده أن يستنهض الكل لعمل عظيم بحجم عظمة شهداء نجع حمادي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (10 يناير 2010)

*رائع جدا يا بيتر

كلنا مستنين المفاجأة اللى هيفجرها البابا

يوم الاربعاء فى لقائه بشعبه

لعله خير ياريت نعمل حاجة ايجابية 

بدل الاحتجاج والشجب والاعتكاف والصمت*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (10 يناير 2010)

كلام جرئ يستحق كل تقدير​


----------



## سلفانا الصغيره (10 يناير 2010)

*كلام فى الجون زى ما بيقولوا فعلا معاك حق و شكرا للمجهود على نقل الكلام الجامد دة *
​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (10 يناير 2010)

*ربنا موجود سكت ولا افتح فاهى لانك انت تعلم وتتكلم ​*


----------



## ava bishoy son (11 يناير 2010)

*الهنا موجود
واقوى منهم
ونثق فى وعودة​*


----------



## alaakamel30 (11 يناير 2010)

مقال رائع

تحيـــــــــــــــــــــاتى


----------



## HappyButterfly (11 يناير 2010)

ربنا موجود هو يدافع عنا ويجيب حقنا 
كلام جرىء جدا جدا وفى الصميم 
ميرسى لك يابيتر


----------



## Coptic Adel (11 يناير 2010)

*هي دي الحقيقة الغائبة عن اذهان الجميع

ربنا يكشف تعصبهم وتزمتهم للغرب

كي يروا الحلقة المفقودة في السياسة المصرية تجاه الاقباط
*​


----------



## androw2000 (11 يناير 2010)

*الرب يرحمنا ويحافظ علينا من شر الاضطهاد ومن ظلم الاشرار ولكن الرب يقول فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم*


----------



## gogocata (11 يناير 2010)

ياريت ده يكون انزار ودق  ناقوس خطر يهدد  امننا وسلامتنا وسلامة اولادنا
تدخل يارب بكل قوة ودافع عن اولادك
+++++++++++


----------



## gogocata (11 يناير 2010)

ياريت صوتنا يعلا بلا خووووووووووووووurl=http://www.arabchurch.com/upload]
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





[/url]وووووف الا من اللله


----------



## twety (11 يناير 2010)

*فعلا اول واحد ده الاساس فعلا
انا كنت سمعت كلمه اتقالت صح فعلا

عصر مبارك عصر للاضطهاد المسحين فى مصر

ربنا موجود
*


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (12 يناير 2010)

*بس تخيل لو اتنشر فى جريده مصريه ما النتيجه*
​


----------



## romyo (14 يناير 2010)

كلام صح مليون %
واحب اضيف صاحب الفضل والراعى الرسمى للأرهاب فى مصر
الرئيس المؤمن انور السادات
صاحب ذبيبة الصلاة والبابيب وزجاجات الويسكى


وكل الافاضل شيوخ الاسلام محرضى الفتنه والقتل


ورجل الدماء الاول فى العالم
محمد عبدالله بن كلاب



شكرا يا بيتر على الموضوع​


----------



## TiMooN (14 يناير 2010)

*الله عليك يا معلم*​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 يناير 2010)

بالفعل هؤلاء الجناة يا بيتر

ولكن .. شكرا للرب اننا نضطهد لاجل مجد اسمه

طوبي لكم اذا عايروكم وقالوا عليكم كل كلمة شريرة


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2010)

*ربنا يكون مع كل المسيحيين .. و خصوصا مسيحي مصر..
يا رب توقف معنا و تحمينا من ايدي الاشرار
مشكور يا بيتر ..موضوع على الوجع 
سلام المسيح*


----------



## Rosetta (15 يناير 2010)

* "ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا "​*


----------



## سيدى المسلم (18 يناير 2010)

twety قال:


> *فعلا اول واحد ده الاساس فعلا
> انا كنت سمعت كلمه اتقالت صح فعلا
> 
> عصر مبارك عصر للاضطهاد المسحين فى مصر
> ...


*الا تعلم ان فى عصر الراجل ده اللى مش عاجبك بنى اكبر عدد كنائس فى مصر
الا تعلم ان فى عصر هذا الراجل قضى على الارهاب الفعلى مش اللى انتم  وضعينه
نصب اعينكم انه من الاسلام فقط بنسبة 90% عندما كانت التفجيرات بشوارع القاهرة
لاتفرق بين مسلم و مسيحى
والامثله كثيره جدا فى الاسكان و المواصلات و الطرق و تحويل الصحراء الى ارض منتجه
وصولا الى الرفاهيه التى جعلت تحت ايدى كلا منا جهاز الكمبيوتر هذا الذى نتجنى عليه من خلاله
بعدما كان فى عصور قبله نادرا ما تجد حتى جهاز تلفزيون فى كل شارع 
ناهيك عن ازمه الاتصالات 
الان كل طفل يحمل موبايل 
الاتعلم انه معين اقباط فى مراكز مرموقه واخرها محافظ لم يحافظ على امن الكنائس 
بمحافظته
ياريت مانبعطرش الكلام قبل التعقل و التفكير بايجابيه 
وننظر للحياه بدون عقدة الاطهاد و السلبيه
والف عجبى عليك يا زمن*


----------



## petit chat (18 يناير 2010)

مفيش حاجة اسمها سيدى الاسم اصلا مرفوض


----------



## صوت صارخ (18 يناير 2010)

سيدى المسلم قال:


> *
> 
> الا تعلم ان فى عصر الراجل ده اللى مش عاجبك بنى اكبر عدد كنائس فى مصر
> *



*كلا لا نعلم, أعلمنا سيادتك واذكر لنا احصائية بالكنائس التى بناها ذلك الرجل فى مصر

ولى سؤال

ماذا سيكون رأيك فى عالم أسياده هم الكلاب *


----------



## سيدى المسلم (19 يناير 2010)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *كلا لا نعلم, أعلمنا سيادتك واذكر لنا احصائية بالكنائس التى بناها ذلك الرجل فى مصر
> 
> ولى سؤال
> 
> ماذا سيكون رأيك فى عالم أسياده هم الكلاب *


بالطبع هو من صرح ببناء الكثير من الكنائس و اسال اكابر الكنيسه عندكم هل هذا كان يحدث فى عصور سابقه, اما بالنسبه للكنائس التى بناها ,هو لم يبنى كنيسه واحده وهذا لانه مسلم مش مسيحى.
اما بالنسبه لسؤالك الثانى فهو بالطبع سيكون عالم كلاب ولاد كلاب,ويهئ لى ان من يرضى ان يحكمه الكلاب فابتالى سيكون...............طبعا لك انت ان تحكم 
وتقبل تحياتى


----------



## just member (22 يناير 2010)

*الشر اكتير ذاد هو والفساد
لكن بالاول والاخر ربنا موجود

*​


----------



## ponponayah (23 يناير 2010)

*كلام صح جدااااااااا
وهما السبب فى كل المصايب اللى بتحصل لينا​*


----------



## petit chat (24 يناير 2010)

موضوعى جدا ومنظم تسلم ايد الى كتب والى نقل فعلا موضوع يستحق القراءة 
شكرا ربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## mina_picasso (27 يناير 2010)

*كلام جميل جدااااااااااااا

بس في الأخير دة كلام .......!!!!!!

طول عمرنا بنقول كلام مش في حادث نجع حمادي بس واللي قبلة واللي قبلة ..... الخ

شوفو هم عملو اية ساعة موت مروة الشربيني .

عشان خاطر واحدة بس عملو كدة ...... طيب احنا نعمل اية .

الكلام مش حيجب نتيجة لانهم عملين ودن من طين والتانية من عجين.

يارب ..... يارب ..... يارب تنهـــــــــــزم مصر في كاس الأمم الأفرقية .

أميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## marline (14 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى ليك جدا يابيتر على الكلام ده وكلام جرىء وموضوعى فعلا وهادف لكن للاسف مين يسمع للكلام ده


----------



## Mason (14 فبراير 2010)

_الحق دايما بينطق لكن فين التنفيذ_
_يلا ربنا يتولانا برحمتة_
_ميرسى أوى على الموضوع _
_ربنا يبارك خدمتك_​


----------



## joseph7 (6 مارس 2010)

قلبي معاكم اخواني  الاقباط  في جسد المسيح له المجد ..حماكم الرب يسوع من كل يد الغدر والارهاب ...قلبي معكم  صلواتي معكم...


----------



## mera97 (18 مارس 2010)

*كلام سليم وموضوعى*​


----------



## ضحكة طفل (18 مارس 2010)

يارب سلام
ربنا موجود
شكرا للحقيقه الرائعه دي
الرب يباركك
سلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## king (19 مارس 2010)




----------



## nagyfaam (22 مارس 2010)

كلام صحيح بس لازم يكون لنا دور فى تغير تلك الوضاع


----------



## rena94 (23 مارس 2010)

*موضوع واقعى وطبيعى
ولابد 
من تغير اسلوبهم الى قبول الاخر​*


----------



## داود 2010 (7 أبريل 2010)

كلامك صحيح 100% بس نطلب من الهنا الحنون الذى لا يسمح بازيتنا ان ينير ازهانهم ويفتح بصيرتهم على الحق وان ينضمو الى حضيرتة ويتخلصو من الشيطان وهيئتة يااااااااااااااااااارب


----------



## سمير قزمه (12 أبريل 2010)

هذا كلام جميل جدا ومطلوب منا صلاة من قلب متواضع حتي يتم وعد الله مصر للمسيح وقريبا جدا سيعمل الله عملا  يتمجدبه في الشرق الاوسط      اخرستوس انستي-------    اليسوس انستي


----------



## dodoz (21 يوليو 2010)

_فعلا كل كلمة مكتوبة صح_
_للاسف لو كان الاضطهاد ده من بره كان هيبقى احسن على الاقل هيكون الاضطهاد من دولة غريبة عنا لكن الى بيحصل ان احنا بنضطهد جوه فى بلدنا احنا اللى هى المفرووض تحمينا من اى خطر _​


----------



## rana1981 (21 يوليو 2010)

الرب يكون معكن ويقويكن


----------



## sony2010 (27 يوليو 2010)

*تعيش ايدك
*​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (13 أغسطس 2010)

كلامك صعب جدا .
يعنى لا يوجد شىء صح ابدا فى البلد بداية من رئيس الجمهورية الى كل مسئولى مصر من وزراء دفا ع وداخلية و تربية و تعليم و اعلام ورؤساء جامعات و رؤساء تحرير الصحف .....و القضاء .
كله دا فاسد ؟!!!!!
اين الحل اذن ؟طالما ان الكل فاسد الى من نلجا للحل ؟
صدقونى الحل اذا جاء من الخارج ستكون كارثة على الكل ...و الله شاهد على كلامى.
و هل الاقباط بلا اخطاء ؟
الا يوجد مسئول واحد فى الدولة يساعد فى حل مشاكل الاقباط ؟
اليس الاخرين ايضا لهم مشاكل ؟
ان محتار فى الامر ...و يجب ان نصلى و نهدا قليلا وربنا موجود.
بالمناسبة انا مسيحيى احب بلدى و ارجو الرد على المداخلة بدون هجوم ...اى ان الرد يكون موضوعى .
و ان يكون هناك اقتراحات للحل بعيدا عن التشنج ..
و الرب يبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## samysad2008 (17 أغسطس 2010)

سامحونى لبعدى عن المنتدى  الفترة السابقة لانشاغلىوكل عام وانتم بخير  بمناسبة صوم العذراء مريم  0000000 اما بالنسبة للموضوع  كلام صحيح الف فى المائة    ويضاف اليهم الارهابى الكبير والمتزمت والوالى الطاغية   ( احمد ضياء الدين) محافظ المنيا     وايضا  اللمحسوب علينا  قبطيا  وهو لا قبطى  ولا عندة اى دين  (مجدى ايوب )  ربنا يرحمنا منهم جميعا


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (17 أغسطس 2010)

سلام ونعمة و الف حمدا لله على سلامة عودتك الى المنتدىكما احب ان اهنئك انا ايضا بالايام المباركة الخاصة بصوم السيدة العذراء و لكن لى عندك عتاب فى المسيح :ارجوا ان لا توجه اتهامات لاحد بدون معرفة او دليل .انت التهمت محافظ المنيا انه الارهابى الكبير ....ليه كده يمكن ان نقول عنه انه متزمت كما قلت ..لكن كلمة الارهابى الكبير صعبة انا معك انه متشدد .....لكن و اه من لكن :من قال للانبا اغاثون وقع على اتفاق انت غير قادر على تنفيذه.و هو اعترف بتوقيع الاتفاق فى 17/3/2010 .يا اخى الكتاب المقدس علمنا ان نكون حكماء كالحيات ....اليس كذلك؟اما عن اللؤاء مجدى ايوب اسكندر  محافظ قنا من قال لك انه بلا دين ؟وما معنى محسوب علينا ؟هل هو محافظ للاقباط ام لكل قنا؟و ما هو المطلوب منه لينال الرضى ؟و من اقامك انت قاضيا لتحكم هذا الحكم ؟اهدا يا اخى و ارجع للكتاب المقدس و اجعل كلامك موضوعى و بلاش كلام بدون دليل على اى احد مهما كان.و الرب يبارك حياتكموحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## samysad2008 (17 أغسطس 2010)

اخى العزيز / وحيد جرجس ايوب  اهلا بيك   واشكرك للرد    000بس لى سؤال لك انت متابع الاحداث اللى حصلت ضد الاقباط فى المنيا منذ تولى  (المتزمت ) احمد ضياء الدين  محافظة المنيا بعيدا عن مشكلة الانبا اغابيوس  ارجوك الرجوع للاحداث  00 اما بالنسبة  لاخينا   مجدى ايوب   هل تعلم انة فى بداية تولية المنصب  دة منع اى مقابلة مع الاباء الاساقفة  والكهنة فى مقر المحافظة  وناهيك عن تملصة للمصداقية فى احداث اسنا  ونجع حمادى وغيرة  00000 انا اسف000وسعيد للتواصل فى الخاص بيك


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (18 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك مرة اخرى على اسلوبك الراقى الحضارى الجميل صدقنى انا متابع جيد للاحداث و انا لم اقل ان المحافظ الذى وصفته بالمتزمت و هذا صحيح يستغل اخطاء الغير لتحقيق ما يريد هو و انا متفق معك تماما.يعنى انا اعرف احداث دير ابو فانا و احداث سمالوط و هناك احداث كثيرة جدا لكنى اريد ان نتعلم من الاحداث الحكمة و عدم الاندفاع .....مثلا مشكلة زوجة كاهن ديرمواس التابعة للمنيا تخيل حضرتك لو قال الكاهن انه على خلاف مع زوجته و منعت المظاهرات .......الا تتفق معى يا اخى الحبيب ان الامور كانت ستكون افضل من الان فى هذا الامر بالذات ؟لكنهم استغلوا سوء التصرف من المسيحيين لصالحهم و بداو فى نشر الاسرار التى تدمر الاسر و نحن كنا فى غنى عن هذه الامور ....الا تتفق معى ؟اما بالنسبة لمجدى ايوب انا اعرف انه رفض مقابلة الكهنة و الاساقفة فى المحافظة و لكن لابد ان نعرف الاسباب التى دفعته لهذا القرار الحكيم و هو انهم ظنوا انه محاظ الاقباط و هم الذين عينوه فى منصبه هذا و المفاجاة التى اقولها لك عن مجدى ايوب انه له علاقات ممتازة مع الانبا بيمن اسقف نقادة و قوص و لم يرفض له طلبا يل المفاجاة ان الانبا بيمن لديه من التصاريح الكثير التى منحها له مجدى ايوب الذى يمنع الانبا بيمن من التنفيذ الان هو عدم وجود سيولة مالية معه و الله شاهد على كلامىو الانبا شاروبيم اسقف قنا علاقاته ممتازة جدا معه .اما المشكلة الحقيقة فهى مع الانبا كيرلس و ليس غيره ....و اعود لجزئية الحكمة التى تكلمت عنها فى البداية ....و خير شاهد على كلامى ان الانبا كيرلس علاقاته سيئة بالكل مع الامن و المحافظ و الشعبيين و خير دليل على كلامى هنا هو التخبط الواضح فى كلامه اثناء حادثة نجع حمادى .....و لا تعليق اكثر من هذا اما بالنسبة لاحداث اسنا و نجع حمادى ......هذه احداث امنية لا تدخل فى نطاق تخصصه .و انا اريد ان اسال سؤالا :ماذا كنت تريد منه ان يفعل ؟هل يشارك فى المظاهرات ؟اما يهاجم المسئولين ؟ام ماذا ؟اهدا فى التفكير و ضع نفسك مكانه و ستجد الامور قد اختلفت صدقنى يا اخى و الرب يبارك حياتكوحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## samysad2008 (19 أغسطس 2010)

سلام المسيح معك اخى وحيد جرجس ايوب انا سعيد لروحك الممتلئة بمحبة وتسامح ربنا يسوع المسيح ومش حقلك اننى محب وحياتى مسيحية ربنا يعرف ما فى القلوب 000 واشكرك 00اما عن نفس الموضوع بالنسبة لمحافظ قنا سوف تظهر لك الايام سوء معاملتة للمسيحيين وذلك لانة مسير من الجهات الامنية العليا وليس بمقدورة اتخاذ اى قرار من نفسة 00وعلى فكرة محافظة قنا لم يضاف اليها جديد بعد عادل لبيب بل بالعكس قنا تدهورت الى درجة كبيرة من كل النواحى 00نسيت اقول لك انا من البلد دى 0000 اما بخصوص محافظ المنيا 00ياريت تدخل على موقع صوت المسيحى الحر 000 موضوع مدحت قلادةيعطى درس لمحافظ المنياالمتعصبفى اليوم السابع واشكر محبتك وصلى لاجلى واجل صلاح البلد


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (19 أغسطس 2010)

اشكرك لتجاوبك مع ما اكتب اخى الحبيب 
و احب ان اقول لك الاتى :
انا لم اختلف معك بالنسبة لمحافظ المنيا انه صعب ......و لكن كل ما اريد ان اقوله فى هذا الصدد انه يستغل اخطاء الاخرين لمصلحته .
انا كل ما قلته فى هذا اننا يجب ان نكون حكماء فى التصرف .لان سؤء التصرف يكلفنا الكثير و يضيع كل ما لنا من حقوق .
اما عن محافظ قنا نعم انا معك انه يعمل من خلال منظومة لكنه لا ينفذ الشق الامنى لان هذا عمل الجهات الامنية اليس كذلك ؟
محافظ قنا تجربة جديدة نتمنى لها النجاح لان فشل هذه التجربة لا تدعنا نطلب من اى جهة تعيين اى مسئول فى منصب كبير .
و انا اشكر الله امك من محافظة قنا بشرط الا تكون من نجع حمادى و اسال اى مسئول مسيحيى عن هذا المحافظ ....صدقنى لم يتوانى عن خدمة الكنيسة خصوصا فى مركزى نقادة و قوص و مدينة قنا نفسها .
المشكلة كلها بينه و بين الانبا كيرلس و هذه تراكمات سنوات طويلة مع الامن منذ عام 2000 
مرة اخرى شكرا لك و اتمنى ان تكون قد وصلتك وجهة نظرى و التى تتلخص فى الحكمة و التى تحل لنا الكثير من المشاكل .
و انا احب ان اذكرك بما انك من قنا بان حمام الكمونى هو الذى قاد المظاهرات المؤيدة للانبا كيرلس فى الكاتدرائية عام 2007 .عندما قام بعض الكهنة بتقديم شكوى للبابا ضده .
اظن ان الكلام لا يحتاج الى تعليق .و هذا الكلام لا يستطيع اى شخص انينكره .
و الرب يباك حياتك
و انا ارجوا منك بصدق ان تصلى لاجلى و لاجل الكنيسة و البلد 
اخوك/وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## samysad2008 (19 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يبارك حياتك 000 وفعلا انا مش من النجع انا من بلد افتخر بيها جدا زى اى مسيحى بيفتخر باجدادة الشهداء 000 سلام ونلتقى على خير


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (19 أغسطس 2010)

بيتر اخبارك هذه رائعه جدا 

ومش هانقول حاجه غير ربنا موجود وبيدافع عنا ونحن صامتون​


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك يا توتا يا بنت المسيح 
و شكرا مرة اخرى لتمسكك بالهك 
و الرب لم يدافع فقط لكنه يقاتل و نحن صامتون كما قال الكتاب فى خروج 14 :14 .
لكن كل ما هو مطلوب منا ان نكون حكماء كما اوصانا الرب له كل المجد ..........اليس كذلك 
شكرا لك مرة اخرة و الرب معك
وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (1 أكتوبر 2010)

*ربنا وحده عالم بكل كبيره وصغيره وهو وحده الذى يعمل وليس ايدينا​*


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (2 أكتوبر 2010)

نعم اخى ايمن ربنا موجود وهو عالم بكل شىء
ونعم هو الذى يعمل وليس بايدينا 
ولكن الله بيستخدمنا كاداة فى يده .وقال نحميا فى الاصحاح الثانى من سفره 
اله السماء يعطينا النجاح ونحن عبيده نقوم ونبنى "نح 2 :20 "
اى ان لنا دور فى البناء كما قال هنا الكتاب 
والر بيبارك حياتكم
وحيد جرجس ايوب


----------



## سمير قزمه (26 أكتوبر 2010)

حقا هذا الكلام لاجدال فيه ولكن ثقتي بالمخلص الذي خلصني من عبوديه ابلس  قادر ان يعيد الحق مرة اخرة 
الي اصحابه  ولكن لابد من اتحاد الكنيسه والصلاة بقلب واحد وستكون مصر للمسيح قريبا جداااااااااااااااااا


----------



## Ramzi (5 نوفمبر 2010)

بس احلى ما في الموضوع يا بيتر



انه الله معنا ............................


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*وعلى فكره الهنا اله عظيم قادر ان ينقل جبال بس بمحبتنا احنا لبعض مش حب مال ولاجاه ولا لسلطه*
*زى ايام القديسين العظماء الانباء ابرام ابن زرعه وابونا القديس سمعان الخراز الذين استطاعوا بكل حب وايمان فى مخلصنا الصالح ان ينقلوا جبل المقطم وليتمجد الله فى قديسيه وبالحب والعطاء والتضحيه لوسمحت يااخى وحيد ممكن تقولى فين المحبه والعطاء النهارده فين الايمان المسيحى الحقيقى الان بل كل واحد بيقول يلا نفسى والسلام وياريت بيقول كده ويغير على حبه لكنيسته وعقيدتها وايمانه الثابت بل لالالالالالالا*
*بيدور على جمع الاموال ورضاء مرؤسيه يااخ وحيد ومنتظر تعليق الجميل *​


----------



## jesus.my.life (6 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد كلمة كلمة اتكتبت هنا صح وصحيحه 100 فى  100 
انا من رائى نعمل حملة كبيرة عليهم ونفجر نفسنا فيهم واهو نلبسها فيهم لانهم الى بيعمله كدا :d
دة اقتراح اوعى حد يوقفنى :d


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (6 نوفمبر 2010)

*أنت عبد الله فلا تعمل لغيره ولا تتكل على غيره ولا تدع غيره + + + الانبا ارسانيوس *​


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك


----------



## ابانوب عادل2 (18 نوفمبر 2010)

ربنا يباركك ويبارك خدمتك كلام تمام


----------



## وحيد جرجس ايوب (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*اخى العزيز ايمن *
*اشكرك لاجل غيرتك ونظرتك للامور بواقعية *
*كما احب ان اقول لك اننى متفق معك تماما فى كل ما قلت من اراء حول عدم المحبة والجرى وراء جمع المال وحب المظهر وتركنا الرب .*
*لذلك اصبحنا نهرب وليس من مطارد *
*الحل يا اخى العزيز /ايمن يتلخص فى الاتى :*
*العودة الصادقة والحقيقية الى الرب لانه قال فى الكتاب المقدس....اذا ارضت الرب طرق انسان جعل اعداءه ايضا يسالمونه ......*
*الفكرة الثانية هى *
*ان يعيش كل منا للرب دون النظر للاخر مهما كان مركزه الدينى لان النظر لغير الرب يعثر ولا يحل شىء .*
*واخير اقول :*
*نبتعد عن كل ما يثير الغير حتى لا نععطى لهم مبرر للخطا فى حقنا و حتى لا تلام الخدمة بسببنا نحن اولاد المسيح*
*والرب يبارك حياتكم*
*وحيد جرجس ايوب*


----------



## ايمن شكرى لبيب (18 نوفمبر 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا اخى العزيز وحيد وربنا يبارك في حياتك وفى كل اعمالك وصدقنى المفروض والواجب علينا ان نكمل بعضنا البعض فى المحبه والايمان المسيحى الذى اوصانا به رب الجنود فلا تحافو من الذى يقتل الجسد بل بالحرى خافو من الذى يقتل الروح فيكم *
*فكل هذه بدع من عدو الخير لكى يسقط المؤمنين معه ولكن من المفروض ان كل واحد منا ينظر لذاته ولشهواته الباطله لكى لايسقط مع عدو الخير وليرتفع اسم الهنا الحى بالتسبيح والتمجيد لمجده*​


----------



## بنت المخلص 1 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بجد بقيم كل حرف مكتوب مش بس الموضوع الجرئ 
واللى بالفعل هو دا اللى  حاصل فى مصر 
لكن مين بس يسمع ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ربنا معنا أكيد 
لك جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (1 يناير 2011)

بدل ما تلومة صلوة من اجلة وسندوة


----------



## kalimooo (1 يناير 2011)

والاهم المعلم الكبير  الذي يدير مبارك وغيره

كلهم احجار بيده لو تطلعنا للبعيد وبنظرة ثاقبة ومع قلي من التحاليل

نستطيع رؤيته 

عندها نساهم في افشاله
​


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (1 يناير 2011)

كلام سليم جدا واللي كاتبة  فاهم اللي بيحصل في مصر كويس قوي ربنا موجود 
وانا متاكدة ان دمنا غالي جدا عندة 

شكرا​


----------



## عمادفاروق (1 يناير 2011)

ياعينى حسنى مظلوم الجناة المسيحيين ربناموجود[/size]


----------



## صوت الرب (1 يناير 2011)

كل هذه الأسماء ستحاسب من الرب


----------



## qwyui (7 يناير 2011)

فى الصميم ياخى ربنا يباركك والرب موجود وهايرد امين


----------



## شوقى حكيم (16 يناير 2011)

اللة موجود وهوالوحيد حامينا   ولن يتركنا ابدا خسب قولة المقدس      ها انا معكم منذ الان وحتى انقضاء الدهر


----------



## bilseka (19 يناير 2011)

*موافقة بالإجماع​*


----------



## داود 2010 (22 يناير 2011)

هذا هو كل ما يحدث لنا حقا اشكر تعب محبتك وربنا يدافع عنا وعن شعبة ويرحمنا


----------



## king (2 فبراير 2011)

[/SIZEالارهابى الاول حبيب العادلى  لهو حبيب ولاعادلى ابدا


----------



## bissoo (10 فبراير 2011)

*بصرحة الكلام ده حلو بس رجاء خاص من ولاد ملك الملوك ورب الارباب يحرصووووووووووووووووو كويس فى كل شىء وميدوش فرصة ل...... يعضهم ... وربنا يحفظ ولاده من كل شر *​


----------



## داود 2010 (11 فبراير 2011)

الحمد للة ربنا ولع فيهم وقلب الشعب عليهم عقبال السلفيين والاخوان


----------



## داود 2010 (11 فبراير 2011)

اريد انشاء حزب اسمة الاخوان المسحيين ويحمل شعار صليب مضى فى الظلمة وارجوا من كل فرد او هيئة وكل الدولفى العالم تساهم فى انشاء هذا الحزب ومساعدتة ماديا ومعنويا وتقديم الافكار والقوانيين المبنية على الكتاب المقدس فقد


----------



## Heartless (11 فبراير 2011)

*خلى الحقيقة تبان شوية*


----------



## انجي حنا (2 مارس 2011)

كلام جامد جدآ ونسيت كمان اشتراك بعض رجال الامن فى اعمال العنف ضد المسحين
لكن الهنا الة قوى وقدير وردة سريع <دم القتيل يصرخ من الارض>


----------



## soso a (6 مارس 2011)

كلام صح 100% 

*بس رب المجد بيعمل كل شئ لتمجيد إسمه هو مش ساكت لكن يراقب فى السماء وبيتكلم فى الوقت المناسب  الرب يعين ويساعد شعبه ليتخطى كل الآم *

*ونحن نثق يا يسوع أنك لا تنسى شعبك ابداً *

*آميــــــــــــــــــــن*​


----------



## soso a (6 مارس 2011)

داود 2010 قال:


> اريد انشاء حزب اسمة الاخوان المسحيين ويحمل شعار صليب مضى فى الظلمة وارجوا من كل فرد او هيئة وكل الدولفى العالم تساهم فى انشاء هذا الحزب ومساعدتة ماديا ومعنويا وتقديم الافكار والقوانيين المبنية على الكتاب المقدس فقد


 


*انا مش معك فى إسم الحزب لانه منشق من اسم الجماعه المحظوره *


*ممكن تقولى وابناء المسيح*​


----------



## ساجد لربي يسوع (11 يونيو 2011)

كلام صحيح 100% اوضح الحقيقة كاملة بالدليل القاطع وانا شاهد على التعليم مناهج اللغة العربية لا اجد فيها الا الاسلام الاسلام الجهاد الجهاد الكره الكره لا يوجد غير ذلك وكان العالم كاملا انحصر فى دينهم !!


----------



## john2000 (13 يوليو 2011)

100  %   مظبـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــوط


----------

